# SW Goose hunter needs Hunting partner(s)



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I live in Huber Hieghts (North Dayton), retired Air Force so I can hunt anytime during the season. For geese I've got 12 super magnum shells, 24 standard shells, 12 silhouettes, 24 wind socks, 12 standard floaters, and at least 50 texas rags that I can bring to a hunt, what I don't have is access to any field hunting. If you have the land access and wouldn't mind another shooter plus a larger decoy spread I'm your man. I won't lie, my calling is pretty bad but I would like to learn. 

I know most people are weary of hunting with a stranger so even pointing me to a hunter friendly farmer or two would be a great help.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hello and welcome to ohio. sorry i live to far away. go to ohiowaterfowler.com or greatlakeswaterfowler.com and register. you will find hunters in the dayton/columbus area. i am sbe023 on those sights. couple more weeks to go.http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/bowtest


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Freyedknot i just registered on ohiowaterfowler using same name as this site. Looks like the serious hunters hang out there from the couple of posts I checked out. I've been in Ohio just over 4 years and as the name implies I do miss North Dakota when this time of year rolls around. I was assigned to Minot for 5 years and started waterfowling my second year there. What a great place to hunt. I might head out later in the season when the snows start moving south but I need to get my local hunting fix till then.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You are really going to miss ND when duck season comes around! If your in Dayton I would look for roosts in the city limits and follow them out to feed, and knock on doors. In Ohio there's more birds in the cities than outside the cities, due to so many safe roosting areas in towns and suburbs. But when it get's cold they will be looking for some corn outside of the suburbs.


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

MissingND,

I'm leaving the 17th for ND. Going to Bottineau and Kief/McClusky area. Used to live in Minneapolis. Been going to ND for 10-12 years now. I moved back to Cincinnati 2 years ago, and last year was the first I missed in 12 years.
I'm in Cincy, and have changed my hunting to deer from Waterfowling. Don't have any land here and I can shoot six or seven deer here. I got 2 does on the ground so far. Welcome to SW Ohio. Maybe I can line something up for us, but prolly would be near Columbus if i can.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I've actually been here just over 4 years. Wright Patt was my last assignment in the AF and this was the northernmost location I had offered to me. I was stationed in North Bay Ontario before this because that sounded like a good idea at the time to leave ND (was I ever wrong). 

I start missing ND around mid september when Sandhill season opens they make great chili and jerky but its more of a warm up to the fall migrations. It was so easy to have land to hunt on there that Ohio feels more like prison. Don't get me wrong I've meet some great people here while out hunting and fishing, it's just the lack of huntable land that fees to confining. The problem there wasn't finding birds it was deciding which spot to hunt.

I've done fair on my own here. Last season I got about a dozen honkers and 2 or 3 dozen mallards from my layout boat. It's just getting to be to much work do do alone for so few birds. All were shot on pubic land, mostly on weekdays when nobody else was out during the later part of season. There are birds you just have to work harder to get them down here.

It's just more fun hunting with a group. Sharing stories and BSing in the blind is half the fun of the hunt. Hunting alone you make a bad shot, oh well but when you make a great shoot it's cool to have a witness.

Joesy Wales don't shoot them all in Bottineau. I only hunted around J Clark Salyer late season once the snows started to move in. Great pass shooting! Let me know how you do. 
Anyway only 13 days. I pulled decoy's out today to touch up paint. I had truck trouble and missed all the early season. $800 later and I still need to fix a leaf spring. I'll be out opening day if I have to strap the boat on top of my Grand Prix!


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

When I get back we can strap it onto my Silverado PU truck..lol


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Packed and ready to go. Fly to Mpls and drive to Bottineau from there. S/B abot 9-9.5 hours hauling a 12ft trailer with 10 doz Bigfoots and 600 snows/rags etc.


----------



## fishhuntnfire (Oct 24, 2007)

missingND I live just outside huber heights in bethel and love to waterfowl hunt but only have 1 person to hunt with and would welcome someone new only problem is that i dont have a lot of land to hunt however i am working on a few properties email me if u r interested in working something out [email protected]


----------

